

Ask HN: How to ping a specific user on Hacker News? - purplepigeon

How do you ping a specific user on hacker news to ask them a question?<p>Gracias
======
iamdave
Click their username in the post, usually you'll see in the 'About:' section
an email address.

------
rhizome
if they want to be contactable, they'll put that info in their profile.

